# Web cam

## neilcavendish

Hi guys, 

I got brought a web cam to day and i want to know if i can set it up on my linux box and if it is supported. The make is "PC Line Webcam" Modle PCL-100K. If anyone knows it works and how to set it up please let me know. If there is any information you need that has not been given please let me know and ill try and add it on. Thanks.

----------

## idella4

neilcavendish,

I'm in a similar position, however you can get a start from 

http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html

and 

http://qbik.ch/usb/devices/,

both drawn from this forum's posts.

----------

## neilcavendish

Hi i have looked through this web site http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html. Unless im being really blind i can't see the webcam i have this is why i have posted a new thread. If it is there and i just havent found it please let me know. Again the same applies to the other link that you have put on. Thanks.

----------

## idella4

sure. that site is the cams that correspond to just one driver.

So that makes a very narrow search.

Try also

http://soleup.eup.uva.es/mediawiki/index.php/How-To_Webcam_Logitech_Quickcam_Express

I tried briefly to find something on your make & model without much success..

Unless someone else knows it can work, it looks as if it's not supported.

----------

## neilcavendish

Its ok i took it back its a rubish cam anyway and got a new creative one so ill try and set it up. Thanks for the help.

----------

